# Can you BUILD a Complete Haydn Symphonies Collection? (Just For Fun)



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been trying to do this just for fun, but I'm actually finding it EXTREMELY difficult.

The Challenge:
Actually "Build" a Haydn symphonies (1-104) collection using your favorite recordings.

Try to use as little overlap as possible.

Basically list your favorite recordings and try to fill in the gaps to have all 104 symphonies represented. (I also know about 107 & 108, but were just trying to get the main cycle)

You can't use the complete box sets (ie. Fischer, Dorati, etc).

BUT, there have been releases with Dorati and Fischer broken up that you could use though.

This is JUST AN EXAMPLE:

1-20 - Adam Fischer
21-39 - Adam Fischer
26, 35, 38, 39, 41-52, 58-59, 65 - Trevor Pinnock
34-47 - Antal Dorati
48-59 - Antal Dorati
60-71 - Antal Dorati
70-72 - Roy Goodman
70, 71, 73 - Bela Drahos
74-76 - Helmut Muller-Bruhl
77-79 - Nicholas Ward
80-81, 99 - Helmut Muller-Bruhl
82-88 - Leonard Bernstein
88-92 - Sigiswald Kuijken
92-104 - Leonard Bernstein

The first 50 or so Symphonies are tough because there aren't a ton of recordings of them. Paris, London, and "Named" symphonies have far more recordings.

Shepherd recorded 1-12
Goodman recorded 1-25
Hogwood recorded 1-77

Most others have been pretty scattered.

It would be interesting to see if someone could actually build a collection using single or double CD's without repeating conductors but I don't think it's even possible.

Anyone want to take a stab at it for the hell of it?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't forget Thomas Fey! I think he is trying to make another complete set.

But no, I don't think I can do it. Mostly I rely on the Adam Fischer complete set for the moment.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

I'll bite. I haven't heard recordings of every Haydn symphony, but here goes.

6 - Adám Fischer: Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra
31 - Mackerras-St Luke (or Harnoncourt)
35, 38, 39 - Trevor Pinnock: English Concert
41-47 - Bruno Weil: Tafelmusik 
59 - Trevor Pinnock: English Concert
82-87 (Paris) - Bruno Weil: Tafelmusik
88 - Mariss Jansons: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
92 (Oxford) - Sigiswald Kuijken: La Petite Bande 
94, 100, 104 - Antal Dorati - Phil Hung
101, 103 - Mackerras-St Luke
96, 102 Colin Davis: Concertgebouw


----------

